# What is THIS??



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

Anyone have any idea what this is?
We certainly don't, it was in with our special tools. It is about 4"x6".
It has two bubble levels at 90* and three brass leveling screws.
The top has a smoked glass plate set into it.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Brad (Oct 11, 2006)

Its an artificial horizon for use with a sextant.

That's my guess.


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

Well if that is the case, no wonder we didn't know what it was!!

I wonder if I should have posted this in the general mess topic.


----------



## Allan Wareing (Apr 23, 2006)

JoK said:


> Anyone have any idea what this is?
> We certainly don't, it was in with our special tools. It is about 4"x6".
> It has two bubble levels at 90* and three brass leveling screws.
> The top has a smoked glass plate set into it.
> Any thoughts?


Brad
Jok is right,in W.W.2 the Desert Rats used dirty sump oil in a shallow tray for the same purpose. It also had the advantage of not needing levelling screws.
From an ancient 'Ham Bone' user, Allan


----------



## mcotting (Dec 2, 2007)

Does it get attached to the sextent? If so, how?


----------



## Brad (Oct 11, 2006)

not sure how they work to tell you the truth, only that they are used when you can't see a horizon (eg. when you're ashore or close to land) I only ever used a sextant at sea so.....

you obviously wouldn't use it at sea..... i remember teasing loads of cadets with the spirit level gags.


----------



## mcotting (Dec 2, 2007)

I thought maybe you could use it at sea when there was no clear horizon?? Like at night??
Of course, not needed now, what with GPS, ECDIS, ARPA, AIS, etc, etc.


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

That is what the Captain told me-used at night.
We have been looking at this for awhile, let me tell you.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Not much use on a sextant.
There was usually a bubble fitting available or a special bubble sextant. They had a single bubble that had to be centred in a circle to get the sextant level.
This looks more like some sort of surveying instrument level.
There is something similair used for leveling an astro compass in an aircraft.


----------



## joebuckham (Apr 1, 2005)

JoK said:


> That is what the Captain told me-used at night.
> We have been looking at this for awhile, let me tell you.


hi jok

instructions for use courtesy of nicholls concise


----------

